# medical coder CPC-H



## Dr.T.Sugathan (May 7, 2009)

SEEKS JOB for a CPC-H Holder


----------



## brettdennis (May 20, 2009)

*Coding Position in LA*

Are you interested in reviewing coding opportunities in Southern California ?

Brett Dennis, 
brettd@tuckerfisk.com
630 757 1222


----------

